# Average cost of living & Average Salary in NYC for a single person



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

1: 1 Bed Room Rental cost?

2: Cell Phone cost?

3: Utilities? What do utilities entail ??

4: Travel Subway / Bus / Cab?? All separately please!!

5: Groceries??

6: Meals at restaurants weekends??

7: Shopping?? Nominal not expensive stuff??

8: Electricity??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

amishi said:


> 1: 1 Bed Room Rental cost?
> 
> 2: Cell Phone cost?
> 
> ...




I am sorry but your post could be answered with any amount each person lives differently, spends differently.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Google will answer all your questions fully..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no such thing as "average cost". It depends on too many factors to go into it here. Why do you not use US Dept. of Statistics for your research?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

amishi said:


> 1: 1 Bed Room Rental cost?
> 
> 2: Cell Phone cost?
> 
> ...


It all depends in what part of NYC you are interested in..

And your pointers are pretty wayward..
e:g: Travel..you have asked for separate amounts..but you have not specified where you will be travelling...Subway has a monthly pass with unlimited travel which can be used on buses also I guess..this will take care of pretty much the whole of NYC.
meals at restaurant can vary drastically in Brooklyn and Manhattan.
shopping: same as meals


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

.. and it also depends on even the time of day when you go out and eat, as meals prices go up during the evenings. 
there are many neighborhoods in NYC - ask which one you're interested in, what type of job you have, room mates, etc and we may be able to help you.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

thats rite stormgal...
meal prices can vary from $20 to $200 !!!!
ditto for accommodation..


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A good place to start for researching the many thousands of neighborhoods in NYC is the NYC site: City of Neighborhoods - New York City Department of City Planning

From this site, you can see some of the borough council meeting minutes (which gives you some of the most important issues in each area) and there are ties to the NYC Police department police reports, which should give you a feeling for which areas have the most crime.

NYC is a huge area, with upscale and downscale neighborhoods. Where to live in NYC (or in the near suburbs) is a factor of how much you have to spend and what facilities you're looking for. Some areas are known "food deserts" - i.e. there are few, if any grocery stores in the area and many residents get most of their groceries at "bodegas" (corner convenience stores). Other areas have regular farmers markets or big, chain food stores (like Whole Foods, which has the reputation for being very pricey). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry I guess shouldn't have been more specific but it's hard for someone who doesnt know newyork at all!! Nevertheless I'll try and simplify:

I need good accommodation or even student shares or just student housing in and around "462 Broadway
New York, NY 10013"??

I don't mind living in Brooklyn and commuting to the above address but which areas are cheap eg: I would like rentals between $500 - $1000 1 Bedroom, Bathroom, Kitchen with microwave, fridge, tv etc

Need safe areas to live in so around the above address and the closest would be good ?? Also my evening commotion would be around 10:30pm - 11:00pm is it safe to take the subway or bus if I am say living in Brooklyn ?? 

And I would prefer buying fresh groceries from the farmers market so an area that provides me that with close vicinity ??

And expense is a relative term nevertheless I believe a single student would survive with $500 (excluding rent) including taking a monthly subway / bus pass + Grocery + One meal outside weekly maybe but I am ok living frugally + or no meal outside is fine prefer healthy home cooked meals + Cell Bill. Is it possible in $500??

Thanks for the info have been researching a lot on "Google" but understand lot to research !! 

Any recommendations for campus allotted only for Students?? And are campuses better than rentals?? In and around 462 broadway??

Any help on the matter is appreciated?? Also want to know the inputs of the locals!!


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

I am not sure what salary to expect after I finish the course but believe it would be around $2000 - $3000 monthly is it enough to sustain in NYC??


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

amishi said:


> Sorry I guess shouldn't have been more specific but it's hard for someone who doesnt know newyork at all!! Nevertheless I'll try and simplify:
> 
> I need good accommodation or even student shares or just student housing in and around "462 Broadway
> New York, NY 10013"??
> ...


Evening Commute towards Brooklyn at 10:30 pm would be a BIG NO from me.It is not advisable.

Some areas in Brooklyn are safe.I am not too sure abt downtown Brooklyn. We stayed in Brooklyn (45th Street) for a couple of months and I loved the place.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

$500 is a bit too tight..
realistically its gonna be around $700..


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

amishi said:


> 1: 1 Bed Room Rental cost?
> 
> Those areas that you are interested in are very expensive. I honestly don't see a way around the credit problem - they will ask you to produce a credit report, and if you don't have any credit, I'm not sure if they'll even proceed with your application. Because of the recent forclosures, we are in a renters market, albeit NYC has always been a renters market, but even now so, everyone is looking at renting. I would suggest to look at campus housing, room shares or subletting. Most campuses are aware of the problem students face with housing when coming from the outside and so they provide help to assist with student accommodation. I would look there before I look anywhere else.
> 
> ...



See the blue above.


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Stormgal lots of help, also what do you think one should earn to sustain a decent living monthly for a single person. 

Also the rent what do you think is the rent for the areas I mentioned ?? And student and shares don't require a credit ??


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

Stormgal Chinese takeout would be good maybe once a month don't intend to go clubbing, or dining every weekend not like me so will save money on that!! 

What areas do you recommend living in?? 

The address mentioned is where my institute is around so if I have to travel in the night can I take the subway or I should find a student campus housing close by I would prefer walking home. Just a walking distance is preferable !!

One question How much would a classic culinary student make after getting out any idea??


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

amishi said:


> Thanks Stormgal lots of help, also what do you think one should earn to sustain a decent living monthly for a single person.
> 
> I don't know what your spending habits are, but I would say to live "medium maintenance" about 70K+. (Some people are high maintenance and go out all the the time, shopping, getting their nails / hair done, drinking at the pubs and going out all the time - I don't recommend this behavior on that salary. Anything below that, you will struggle, but over 45K is doable for a low-maintenance person who's either subletting, living in a low-cost neighborhood or is getting assistance w/ campus housing and hardly goes out. (You will be bored, though).
> 
> ...


see above.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

amishi said:


> Stormgal Chinese takeout would be good maybe once a month don't intend to go clubbing, or dining every weekend not like me so will save money on that!!
> 
> Chinese takeout is actually very cheap considering all things. I have ordered Chinese dinner for under $6.00. That is not what will burn a hole in your pocket - clubbing, sit down dinners and pubbing will. These things by themselves, and once in a while are okay to do, but they shouldn't become a habit.
> 
> ...


see above.


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

You rock Stormgal youre a lotta help!! Now after the culinary arts if I work at a fine dining restaurant don't know if they will make me an executive chef but I guess it depends on how well you perform and the institute I am going to help in getting placements and yes that will be after the visas are sorted but they will help with that as well!! I guess maybe be I could start as a restaurant manager as I have working experience for over 10 yrs now not in the same industry though!! and line cook also get paid starting from $20000 - $24000 not more but if it's a fine dinning restaurant I am sure it would be more maybe $25000 - $30000. And the skill sets or the way i perform during the course will matter in the recommendations I get from my teacher for a securing a good job!! What say?? As a career how is the scope in US at the moment ?? 

The rentals that you were talking about I guess even if it's $2000 and is a share in a good area or near my institute I'll be paying $1000 for it And I am totally ok with a studio don't need one bedroom rental!! I would be fine living in a small space just having everything cramped up but a decent bed to sleep ill be fine till my salary goes up then maybe I'll take a 1 bedroom close to work!! 

I have been hunting for student campus housing also also the bathroom bit which will be outside and common with the girls is a bit unhygienic from y point of view so would prefer a studio instead!! Donno if I can share a studio again boils down to if someone will rent it to me!!


----------



## amishi (Dec 10, 2011)

My school doesn't seem to be open yet are business opened or most of them still on a holiday in NYC?? Haven't been able to speak to them their "live chat" is always offline!!


----------



## Panda79 (Jul 14, 2010)

There are many lovely safe areas in Brooklyn but some cost as much as living in Manhattan and I have no problems catching a subway 10.30-11pm at night. Have a look on craigslist and check out shares in different areas of BK. Prospect Heights/Park Slope is nice with a local farmers market every sat, you should be able to get a decent shared flat for $1k p/m. Greenpoint/Williamsburg/Bushwick - trendier/younger crowd. Everyone I know in Manhattan pays at least $1,200+ p/m for a share flat.

$500 a month is on the skimp side for sure but you can get by if you don't go out much. Monthly subway is $104 so $100 p/w is tough but I'm sure a lot of people get by in NYC. You can grab a take-out for $6-7. Good luck!


----------

